# Quạt Thông Gió Cho Phòng Ngủ



## Soho (5/10/21)

Phòng ngủ bí bách, ngột ngạt và có nhiều mùi ẩm mốc khó chịu. Làm thế nào để có không gian ngủ thông thoáng, dễ chịu. Sau 1 ngày mệt mỏi với khối lượng công việc, điều quan trọng nhất là có 1 giấc ngủ ngon để có được tinh thần thoải mái, 1 cơ thể khỏe mạnh vào ngày hôm sau. Trước sự kín mít của không gian phòng ngủ, cùng với việc sử dụng điều hòa làm không khí khô, và thiếu 1 lượng lớn O2, dư thừa khí Co, CO2,.. Sáng ra luôn cảm thấy mệt mỏi. Đó là lý do cần thiết phải lắp đặt ngay nhứng chiếc quạt thông gió cho phòng ngủ 




*Lợi ích khi sử dụng quạt thông gió, hút mùi phòng ngủ*
Bởi cơ chế của các sản phẩm thông gió hút mùi là hút không khí bên trong phòng ra ngoài. Theo đó, mùi hôi, khí thải độc hại, bụi bẩn,... cũng theo đó đi ra ngoài. Do hút 1 lượng không khí ra ngoài 1 cách cưỡng bức, để bù lại lượng khí thiếu hụt, dưới sự chênh lệch áp suất giữa 2 không gian (trong và ngoài phòng ngủ) người dùng. Một nguồn khí từ bên ngoài sẽ theo các khe hở để chảy vào phòng.
Do đó, không gian trong phòng ngủ sẽ trở nên thông thoáng, thoải mái, dễ chịu hơn nhiều. Người dùng sẽ không còn cảm thấy bí bách hay mùi ẩm mốc trong phòng. Và đặc biệt là sẽ không cảm thấy cơ thể mệt mỏi mỗi khi thức dậy.




*Các loại quạt thông gió, hút mùi phòng ngủ*
- *Quạt thông gió âm trần*. Đây là dòng quạt được sử dụng khá phổ biến hiện nay. Chúng được lắp đặt cho các gia đình có trần thạch cao. Toàn bộ thiết bị và ống dẫn sẽ được đặt trên trần và chỉ có mặt gió lộ ra ngoài. Việc lắp đặt âm trần khá thẩm mỹ và hiệu quả hút mùi sẽ tốt hơn.
- *Quạt thông gió gắn tường*: Dòng này được sử dụng trong trường hợp nhà không có trần giả. Chúng lắp đặt gắn tường đơn giản và nhanh chóng. Chỉ cần khoan hoặc đục 1 lỗ như tường và lắp quạt vào là được. Hiện các dòng máy gắn tường sẽ có chi phí rẻ hơn nhiều so với dòng âm trần.
- *Quạt thông gió hướng trục.* Chúng còn được gọi với cái tên là quạt thông gió đồng trục. Có thể sử dụng chiều hút mùi hoặc cấp khí. Thường các dòng này được lắp đặt rất linh động. Có thể sử dụng như 1 chiếc quạt gắn tường hay quạt âm trần. Các dòng quạt này được có công suất lớn và khả năng cấp hút khí cao. Khi sử dụng, cần lắp thêm mặt gió để đảm bảo tính thẩm mỹ của khu vực lắp đặt
>>> Xem thêm các mẫu quạt thông gió tại đây: Quạt Thông Gió Hút Mùi| Hàng Nhập Khẩu| Chất Lượng| Soho

*Nên mua loại quạt thông gió nào cho phòng ngủ*
Hiện nay, trên thị trường có rất nhiều các mẫu quạt thông gió khác nhau để người dùng có thể lựa chọn. Tuy nhiên, người dùng cần lựu ý lựa chọn dòng quạt phù hợp để đảm bảo các yếu tố sau:



Công suất đủ lớn để hút mùi cho phòng ngủ
Quạt phải êm để không ảnh hưởng đến giấc ngủ của mình
Nên lựa chọn dòng có tuổi thọ cao, tránh dùng các sản phẩm trôi nổ trên thị trường, sau 1 thời gian ngắn phải thay cái mới.
Do đó, khi lựa chọn, người dùng nên xem kỹ thông số kỹ thuật của quạt hoặc nhận tư vấn từ những người có hiểu biết để tránh lãng phí khi mua về không dùng được
Hiện nay, 1 dòng quạt cao cấp với mức giá trung bình đang được nhiều gia đình lựa chọn để lắp đặt cho không gian nghỉ ngơi của mình đó là *quạt thông gió Himpel*. Các mẫu quạt này có thiết kế khá đẹp mắt và tinh tế. Lưu lượng gió vừa đủ cho các không gian nhà ở gia đình. Và đặc biệt là độ ồn của chúng khá thấp, gần như là không nghe thấy gì khi máy hoạt động.
Để được tư vấn về dòng sản phẩm phù hợp với nhu cầu sử dụng, bạn vui lòng liên hệ ngay Soho theo hotline: 0934452678 để được giải đáp nhanh nhất. Soho sẽ hỗ trơ tư vấn miễn phí cho mọi khách hàng


----------

